# HELP WITH IDOLOMANTIS NYMPHS!!!!



## secuner (Mar 22, 2008)

i bought an ootheca of a Idolomantis diabolica and now it has hatched and possibly still hatching. i've got roughly 26 healthy but wobbly nymphs and 4 nymphs that had difficulty during hatching and carn't seem to get control of their legs. i have been told they can be put together so i set up the healthy ones in a petpal on a heatmat with fruitflies, but the fruit flies seem abit small for these nymphs and i haven't seen 1 catch anything yet.

so if anyone with more experience in this species please give me some advice?

thanks


----------



## nympho (Mar 22, 2008)

secuner said:


> i bought an ootheca of a Idolomantis diabolica and now it has hatched and possibly still hatching. i've got roughly 26 healthy but wobbly nymphs and 4 nymphs that had difficulty during hatching and carn't seem to get control of their legs. i have been told they can be put together so i set up the healthy ones in a petpal on a heatmat with fruitflies, but the fruit flies seem abit small for these nymphs and i haven't seen 1 catch anything yet. so if anyone with more experience in this species please give me some advice?
> 
> thanks


wow im really envious - i want an ooth too. how long ago did they hatch; mantids dont start feeding immediately in my experience. it takes them a few days to get themselves together; they will just ignore the flies untill they are ready. the fruit flies should be ok to start with, they'll eat enough of them untill they are satisfied. a suitably high temp of 30c is also required for them to be really happy, and this is achieved by some kind of lamp set up.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 22, 2008)

we all want to know where u bought your ooth from.i want one


----------



## secuner (Mar 22, 2008)

hatched on wednesday, but haven't been really warmer than room temperature til today. but now their half on a heat mat (got no lighting setup to use)


----------



## nympho (Mar 22, 2008)

secuner said:


> hatched on wednesday, but haven't been really warmer than room temperature til today. but now their half on a heat mat (got no lighting setup to use)


i shouldnt worry if hatched on wednesday. they take a while to harden up, its the same after every moult. greater warmth will speed the process up. definitely worth getting the best set-up you can afford or make for those little devils. money should be no object for the king of mantids !! :lol: 

any pics ?


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't you have two pairs MJ? I know Yen was breeding them.


----------



## Mantida (Mar 22, 2008)

Idolomantis nymphs are the rare kind of nymphs which can take houseflies as L1. Fruit flies (hydei I'm guessing) are too small for them and this may be your problem. Prey that is too small is sometimes ignored.


----------



## mrblue (Mar 22, 2008)

idolomantis nymphs that i got at L2 caught and ate plenty of hydeii even at L3, so while hydei are a bit on the small side, i dont think they are so small as to be ignored by a hungry mantis.


----------



## secuner (Mar 22, 2008)

im sure i can try house flies and see which they prefer. and those who are wondering how i got an idolo ooth, i won it on ebay against alot on competition. didn't realise at the time it was so sought after, i just thought it was pretty, of course then have been researching as much as i can


----------



## nympho (Mar 22, 2008)

secuner said:


> im sure i can try house flies and see which they prefer. and those who are wondering how i got an idolo ooth, i won it on ebay against alot on competition. didn't realise at the time it was so sought after, i just thought it was pretty, of course then have been researching as much as i can


well done. thats about the most sought after species. im seeing lots of mantids on there lately which is great. always a bit pricey for me unfortunately. theres a downside though, a few weeks ago there was some do gooding idiots on the ebay messageboard going on about an auction they'd spotted for mantids. goodness knows why they had a problem but i think they got it pulled - i couldnt belive it. corse i laid into them proper


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 23, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> Don't you have two pairs MJ? I know Yen was breeding them.


yes..male is adult female is sub adult.my idol nympths at L5 took frute fly..  ..i rember running out of flys and i only had frute flys..it was a nightmare for them to catch but they cought them.if your room isnt above 85f and u dont have a heat lamp them nympths wont last long.If u want to keep them your need to get some lamps..if not just send them to me..


----------



## nympho (Mar 23, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> yes..male is adult female is sub adult.my idol nympths at L5 took frute fly..  ..i rember running out of flys and i only had frute flys..it was a nightmare for them to catch but they cought them.if your room isnt above 85f and u dont have a heat lamp them nympths wont last long.If u want to keep them your need to get some lamps..if not just send them to me..


you can by clip on lamp holders ready to use from woolworths for a few quid. accept up to 60w bulb.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 23, 2008)

nympho said:


> you can by clip on lamp holders ready to use from woolworths for a few quid. accept up to 60w bulb.


what i use is normal desk top lamps that have a screw in bulb,,i bought 2 from b+q for 12£..i then went to pet shop and get 2x sunglow basking bulbs..i have 2n 1ftx1ft net cages..i have the lamps out side the net cage..there stood on the floor pointing in at the cage..because my room is 80F adding the lamps has took the net cages to 90f..perfect


----------



## Christian (Mar 23, 2008)

Now there are ooths of this species on ebay? Disgusting... :angry:


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 23, 2008)

Christian said:


> Now there are ooths of this species on ebay? Disgusting... :angry:


Why disgusting?

Oh, don't be sad Chris, you know - if I was to buy them, I'd first come tou you


----------



## tier (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

Very easy:

A breeder won't sell them on Ebay but he will make sure his highliy loved babies will get a nice new home at somebody who cares. Especially with Idolomantis! Think about it!

Well, the breeders of Idolomantis I know won't do that.

So this will be african wildcoughts which means destroying of African nature be somebody who didn't know anything about nature but wants to earn quick money.

But maybe I'm wrong and the ooths was captive breed.

edit: Buy the way, I do not support that. Buy from breeders and get vital animals together with all information you need. It makes me sad that somebody can buy it on Ebay but has no idea how to keep them - but cannot ask the seller for information because the seller has no idea of keeping them, just searching and selling them.


----------



## Malnra (Mar 23, 2008)

Christian said:


> Now there are ooths of this species on ebay? Disgusting... :angry:


maybe they will become more widespread if people do this. as it is, hard to locate them


----------



## tier (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

I think they will dissapear in Africa soon, which means dissapear on our platet, if all people think this way. At least this thread prooves me.

regards

I'm thinking of a new signature:

*I I I*

WANT WANT WANT

NOW NOW NOW


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 23, 2008)

Geoff_K said:


> maybe they will become more widespread if people do this. as it is, hard to locate them


i hope that to...this is 1 species iv always wanted to breed ever since seeing igors pics of a adult male threat pose.oh this is my pic by the way..i love this species so much.


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it really that endangered of a species?

As for noobs - I started selling I. lateralis nymphs for a reasonable price on Allegro (this is our Polish Ebay) - sometimes I'm completelly freeking baffled by some people's approach. They buy it, and then they go: "How do I keep this mantis?", "This is my second species...", "What? They cannot eat crickets and beetles?!"...

I really want to stick to trading ooths here on forum, at least I know they will be in good hands, I've never seen anyone without a substantial knowledge or a green thumb for mantids here - and I would like to see more species well established among ample breeders, not perishing at the hands of ineptitude.


----------



## Malnra (Mar 23, 2008)

tier said:


> HiI think they will dissapear in Africa soon, which means dissapear on our platet, if all people think this way. At least this thread prooves me.
> 
> regards
> 
> ...


such a small sampling to say is "prooves" anything .... so a couple people on this forum said they would buy an ooth off ebay, this proves everyone would ? (probably would, but still not enough of a sample to say for certanty)

how do you think the first people outside Africa got them ? are they bad people too ? seems you just took a swipe at everyone outside Africa who owns these to me .. /shrugs

do you own any non native mantis ? if yes ... you fall into the catagory also, dont you ?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 23, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Is it really that endangered of a species?As for noobs - I started selling I. lateralis nymphs for a reasonable price on Allegro (this is our Polish Ebay) - sometimes I'm completelly freeking baffled by some people's approach. They buy it, and then they go: "How do I keep this mantis?", "This is my second species...", "What? They cannot eat crickets and beetles?!"...
> 
> I really want to stick to trading ooths here on forum, at least I know they will be in good hands, I've never seen anyone without a substantial knowledge or a green thumb for mantids here - and I would like to see more species well established among ample breeders, not perishing at the hands of ineptitude.


i sale nympths on reptile forum..a few times they have gone to make a payment to buy them..just before they do it i say "have u got frute flys" frute flys they say?why do i need them?..

this is why its better buying of breeders than ebay..If your buying them from a breeder and hes a good one he will make sure there going to the right home..i always ask a few Q before i sale mine.like have u ever kepted mantids before.?.what are u going to feed them?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 23, 2008)

Geoff_K said:


> such a small sampling to say is "prooves" anything .... so a couple people on this forum said they would buy an ooth off ebay, this proves everyone would ? (probably would, but still not enough of a sample to say for certanty)how do you think the first people outside Africa got them ? are they bad people too ? seems you just took a swipe at everyone outside Africa who owns these to me .. /shrugs
> 
> do you own any non native mantis ? if yes ... you fall into the catagory also, dont you ?


trouble with buying ooths of this spcies off ebay and other ooths is u dont even know if there fertile or not..if yen sold me an ooth i would be confident he done every thing he could to get that ooth fertile..but buying off ebay its always a gamble imo.


----------



## tier (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

You mix two problems:

You as a breeder can sell the ooths. You give advice and all the knowledge you can give. You bred them, so it is ok to sell them, If you want to sell them to "everybody".

That is not the problem. The problem is that africans go out and destroy the nature because you want them to do it.



> such a small sampling to say is "prooves" anything .... so a couple people on this forum said they would buy an ooth off ebay, this proves everyone would ? (probably would, but still not enough of a sample to say for certanty)


This sample is just another of a lot. You are lucky you don't know.



> how do you think the first people outside Africa got them ? are they bad people too ? seems you just took a swipe at everyone outside Africa who owns these to me .. /shrugs


I tell you: By spending severals years of their lifetime, spendig several thousands (not hundreds) of dollars and not to forget: Risking their lifes several times. And of course they just did it for scientific research and to breed them, but not to sell only one in the first years.



> do you own any non native mantis ? if yes ... you fall into the catagory also, dont you ?


The only native mantids in germany are forbidden to keep or breed by law to make sure not all the guys not knowing anything about them pick them up. Africa is not as developt in this point unfortuanately.

There is no mantid in stock which is so difficult and every generation is the next challange for the best breeders on the world, in fact this species should not be sold out at ebay.

regards


----------



## Malnra (Mar 23, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> trouble with buying ooths of this spcies off ebay and other ooths is u dont even know if there fertile or not..if yen sold me an ooth i would be confident he done every thing he could to get that ooth fertile..but buying off ebay its always a gamble imo.


It is a dice roll, like they guy who was offering to sell idolo ooth for 20$ (saw it on my search the other day on another site for selling) .... gotta think that was 1) a scam 2) already hatched ooth he was selling ...


----------



## nympho (Mar 23, 2008)

i dont see an issue with ebay. on the few occasions ive bought mantids ive never had a seller outside ebay ask me if i knew how to look after them and i cant see why an ebay seller wouldnt offer that information like any other. its just another venue, its conveinient, you get buyer protection, and its an incentive to breed more stock for a guaranteed eventual market (thiis is in the back of most ppls minds isnt it). also if someones paying £40 for a pair of nymphs or an ooth then thats a pretty good incentive for that person to research and look after them.

about wild caught idolomantis; although i wouldnt condone the trade in rare animal products like cat skins or reptile or bird trade, mantis are very 'niche', (probably only a few hundred ppl in europe have ever heard of them) most likely reasonably common over a vast area of sparsly populated semi desert/savanna where they are adapted. i doubt the collecting has much more than a trivial local impact around certain towns and environmental destruction/ie overgrazing etc is much more important. in fact trade in wildlife can be benificial in saving habitat- think of butterfly farms in asia that helps protect forest from being cut down. id prefer to see captive breeding techniques perfected to make this an easily aquired mantis which would mean they are not exploited in the wild at all.


----------



## mrblue (Mar 23, 2008)

whoever said having them on ebay might increase their overall availabilty is deluded. it will most likely mean more dead idolomantis.


----------



## secuner (Mar 23, 2008)

well i dont know where they came from but i am trying to do the best i can for them. got a 40w sunglo bulb today for them, just setting them up. hopefully any survivors to adulthood i have left, i'll be keeping a pair of and sell of any others to the proper people who know how to care for them


----------



## Christian (Mar 23, 2008)

It is not quite clear yet if the international trade threatens this species. Some problems ramain, though. First, this species is not distributed everywhere but just locally, and secondly, it is searched for ooths intensively since a couple of years. It may well dissappear locally due to overexploitation. It is not known if this is true already, but there is a certain likelihood.

People should reconsider their abilities and skills: Has it to be _Idolomantis_? Am I ready for it?

Until today, the answer must be "no" in 90% of the cases! And this is a fact, because the question we pose is: where are all the hundreds to thousands of larvae we sold over the years? Where are the other thousands of larvae that hatched from imported ooths? Where is all this progeny? This insects were literally "used and worn out" and it is still going on. This was not the initial intention of this hobby.

Regarding ebay, it's just disgusting in my eyes to sell animals at an auction. It is "just" an ethical problem. But hey, regarding the stuff I wrote above, nobody seems to care about ethics anyway.

We don't really deserve this planet.


----------



## tier (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

secuner, have you read the thread "hatching during shipment, grrr" in the "general mantids discussion"?You can find all important information you need inside this thread.

regards


----------



## Precious (Mar 23, 2008)

we don't deserve this planet? i think you've got yourself a bumper sticker.

this planet has done quite well without us and wil continue when we are gone. you are talking about bugs. do the tens of thousands of African children who die every day get you this upset?


----------



## Christian (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 23, 2008)

Jesus Christ people - this is a happy time, let's ot agrue about ethics today - let's leave it for later.


----------



## secuner (Mar 23, 2008)

i got the bulb and everything and what happens theres a fault with the bulb holder and it doesn't work, so i've had to set up a normal light bulb as temp. not sure f 60 w or 100 w? there the ones i got. and what do you do at night to keep them warm?, carn't leave a bright bulb on all night


----------



## Malnra (Mar 23, 2008)

secuner said:


> i got the bulb and everything and what happens theres a fault with the bulb holder and it doesn't work, so i've had to set up a normal light bulb as temp. not sure f 60 w or 100 w? there the ones i got. and what do you do at night to keep them warm?, carn't leave a bright bulb on all night


heating mat under the fishtank (if you are using such a thing to house them) would provide the warmth thru the night. i would suggest one of those temp/humidity guages you can purchase to help you keep them in a range they best suited for.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 23, 2008)

secuner said:


> i got the bulb and everything and what happens theres a fault with the bulb holder and it doesn't work, so i've had to set up a normal light bulb as temp. not sure f 60 w or 100 w? there the ones i got. and what do you do at night to keep them warm?, carn't leave a bright bulb on all night


i have lighting on 24hours a day.. mantids dont need sleep...


----------



## secuner (Mar 23, 2008)

cool, well i finally managed to get them up to temperature :lol: , 30C, with a 60w bulb and tin foil wraped round as a insulator/reflector


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 23, 2008)

> We don't really deserve this planet.


LOL you made my day. I'm glad somebody else believes that. Man (mankind) is the cancer of the planet.

Misanthropy


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 23, 2008)

Jesus Christ people - this is a happy time, let's not argue about ethics today - let's pm each other.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry asdsdf  I got a little ahead of myself. Um...good luck with the idols, let us know how they fair.


----------



## Christian (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, the best time to complain is when all others have a happy time... :lol:


----------



## Gurd (Mar 24, 2008)

Most humans *are* the cancer of the planet and this is another case, oohhh everybody wants Idols lets rape the resources of the planet for quick bucks

I'm with Tier &amp; Christian on this


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 24, 2008)

Great Scott! What are you people talking about? Let's not have a lover's tiff!

Let's smoke dope and take a nip at the flask and don't bother arguing again.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 24, 2008)

> Most humans are the cancer of the planet and this is another case, oohhh everybody wants Idols lets rape the resources of the planet for quick bucksI'm with Tier &amp; Christian on this


What about ME!!  I'm allways left out. Anyways. The term is misanthropy:disgust or hatred for the human race.

At least animals eat for survival, we kill for "sport". Sorry to keep this going.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 24, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> At least animals eat for survival,


u havnt seen my cat..it kills mice and voles for fun :angry:


----------



## Malnra (Mar 24, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> What about ME!!  I'm allways left out. Anyways. The term is misanthropy:disgust or hatred for the human race.At least animals eat for survival, we kill for "sport". Sorry to keep this going.


I dont kill at all .. I let the butcher take care of that ;- )


----------



## nympho (Mar 24, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> u havnt seen my cat..it kills mice and voles for fun :angry:


dont feed the damn thing then!


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 24, 2008)

> I dont kill at all .. I let the butcher take care of that ;- )


I meant we as a human race. Not we as individuals. I don't kill either...  



> u havnt seen my cat..it kills mice and voles for fun


You should give ur cat anger management :lol:


----------



## Gurd (Mar 24, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> What about ME!!  I'm allways left out. Anyways. The term is misanthropy:disgust or hatred for the human race.At least animals eat for survival, we kill for "sport". Sorry to keep this going.


Many appologies


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 24, 2008)

No problem buddy.


----------



## Precious (Mar 24, 2008)

I am not a cancer on this planet. I'm a highly evolved, openly heterosexual, blatantly religious, educated American female at the top of the food chain whose immediate concern is the suffering of my fellow man. Do you really buy into the hype that you are such a god you can control the future of an entire planet? Pathetic. Should human beings actually "destroy" this planet it will most certainly, and without hesitation, reclaim any and all domain previously "controlled" by humans and nothing can stop it until it finally hurtles into our flaming sun and is consumed. Your efforts to direct such formidable forces only serve to confirm your impotence.

The planet is an organism, when it is assaulted, it sweeps a few of us away. A virus here, a tsunami there, the occasional earthquake or volcanic eruption. I'm not angry and I don't discredit your good intentions but I don't hate myself or humanity and I think it's a shame that you do. I guess I'm biased by a background in human anatomy and physiology, but I think we are even more intricate, complex, adapted, evolved, intelligent and beautiful than any creature - mantid or otherwise. It is vogue, it seems, to be ashamed to be human.

If you really believe the things you say, the only option you have is suicide. Maybe then you won't feel so guilty about living.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 24, 2008)

> I am not a cancer on this planet. I'm a highly evolved, openly heterosexual, blatantly religious, educated American female at the top of the food chain whose immediate concern is the suffering of my fellow man. Do you really buy into the hype that you are such a god you can control the future of an entire planet? Pathetic. Should human beings actually "destroy" this planet it will most certainly, and without hesitation, reclaim any and all domain previously "controlled" by humans and nothing can stop it until it finally hurtles into our flaming sun and is consumed. Your efforts to direct such formidable forces only serve to confirm your impotence. The planet is an organism, when it is assaulted, it sweeps a few of us away. A virus here, a tsunami there, the occasional earthquake or volcanic eruption. I'm not angry and I don't discredit your good intentions but I don't hate myself or humanity and I think it's a shame that you do. I guess I'm biased by a background in human anatomy and physiology, but I think we are even more intricate, complex, adapted, evolved, intelligent and beautiful than any creature - mantid or otherwise. It is vogue, it seems, to be ashamed to be human.
> 
> If you really beleive the things you say, the only option you have is suicide. Maybe then you won't feel so guilty about living.


I assume all of that was towards me. Well...(sigh)... where to begin:

The fact that you believe that being ANY of the things you stated in the first line makes u the top of the food chain is foolish. Although humans are the "top" of the food chain, that doesn't mean destroy everything below you.

Now, I don't believe I am some God who can destroy he entire future of the planet. I believe that MANKIND: pollution, war, rape, murder, drugs, theft, eradication is what WILL destroy the planet. My immediate concern is NOT of the "fellow man" it is of ME. Not to sound self-centered, but man cannot be trusted, as you can easily be stabbed in the back, or let down. REALITY CHECK!!! Don't trust anyone.

Now, nothing is "controlled" by humans, and how can you say that it will be "reclaimed" when entire species (both animal and plant) and civilizations have been destroyed. Are you truly disillusioned to believe that those things will magically come back, or that the DESTRUCTION will magically stop? Foolishness. Oh, and for the record, I hope the a meteor, or sun does come crashing on the planet. The decline of the planet due to mankind has gone too far for repair, and it needs to be put down.

Your right about the planet being an organism, but look at this. The planet is an organism, and mankind is the cancer of that organism. Sure, good deeds are done (hurricanes, earthquakes, floods, and droughts) but that's like an organisms immune system/white blood cells. Unfortunately, like all 99.9% of the organisms know to man, NOTHING"S IMMUNE SYSTEM CAN DESTROY THE CANCER THAT PLAGUES IT!!! Not medicine, not family, not will power. Only divine intervention. And that's what's going to be the deciding factor of the fate of this world: DIVINE INTERVENTION. You said it your self, your a religious person.

I don't hate myself, and I don't want anyone else to hate themselves. I don't hate humanity, I despise it. But don't get me wrong, I'm no anti-social maniac who loves violence. I deal with my views on the world by waiting for it to be destroyed, which it WILL be. It's most certainly NOT ashamed that I hate humanity, because as my "religion" states boldly, "Do not love the world or the things in the world. If anyone loves teh world, the love of the Father is not in him" 1 John 2:15. Also:"Aduterers and adulteresses! Do you not know that frendship with the world is enmity with God? Whoever theeforewants to be a friend of the world make himslf an enemy of God" James 4:4. That's if you want to get religous. Which I didn't want to.

Oh, I don't really care if your angry, or discredit me, no offense. Allthough we may be "intricate, intelligent, and beautiful", that doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things when you destroy the world. I am not ashamed to be human, I am ashamed OF humans, and what they have done. But I thank them, for showing me what NOT to be. My option is not suicide, but to keep living, so I can see TRUE JUSTICE. I don't feel guilty of living, it's quite the contrary. I love living, but not with the world, just in it. So good American, heterosexual, religous, educated female, consider yourself "owned".

P.S. My concern is me foremost. Because beings with biased feelings, or irrational thoughts cannot be trusted:MAN. I would help a man in need, and I might shed a tear if I hear something tragic. But frankly, tears are overated, and tiring. I care for me, my family (and that's NOT an absolute), and anything that concerns me, or that I can TRULY make a difference in.

Oh, I don't like to bring religion into the matter, so if you are not religous, ignore this message, this really is intended for any human that agrees with Precious. Thank-you


----------



## Malnra (Mar 24, 2008)

This is WAY off track and you all are lucky i am not the mod here cause i would wipe out all the posts here that are NOT related this this persons question ....


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 24, 2008)

> This is WAY off track and you all are lucky i am not the mod here cause i would wipe out all the posts here that are NOT related this this persons question ....


You are completely right, and I apologize for getting off topic, and wasting this thread's space. Secuner, could you please give us an update on your Idols.

Sorry again, to anyone who was expecting help from me, and was disapointed with my last post.

Please, just pm eachother, or go to the chat to continue this "discussion". But let's not ruin Secuner's thread. We have to help him for the benenfit of the species. I'm sorry.


----------



## acerbity (Mar 24, 2008)

Rationally, I wouldn't know where to begin with the emotionally charged rhetoric and fallacies of reasoning. Good thing no one has challenged anything fact related!


----------



## nympho (Mar 25, 2008)

pmsl - on the divine intervention bit.

come on now. god? thats so 'last century'.

now aliens. thats something i can believe in :lol: 

however i think were gonna be on our own on this 'pale blue dot' until the dolphins stop keeping their opinions to themselves


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 25, 2008)

> pmsl - on the divine intervention bit. come on now. god? thats so 'last century'.
> 
> now aliens. thats something i can believe in
> 
> however i think were gonna be on our own on this 'pale blue dot' until the dolphins stop keeping their opinions to themselves


Sure dude, whatever  Lets just drop the subject. Has anyone heard from Secuner?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 25, 2008)

you guys are hilarioua :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christian (Mar 25, 2008)

> this really is intended for any human that agrees with Precious


 :huh: This sentence includes a paradoxon that cannot be solved... :lol:


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep...this thread is gonna die. &lt;_&lt; .

Stop keeping it going christian. Just PM eachother about it, or live chat. Just not here. I may sound like a hypocite, but let's just talk about Idols!!! :angry: 

The next person who brings this up on this thread should get a life.


----------



## Christian (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, I have a problem then: the stuff on _Idolomantis_ posted on the internet is rather boring for me... h34r: 

This thread, on the contrary, just started to get interesting  What a pity... :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 25, 2008)

Christian said:


> Well, I have a problem then: the stuff on _Idolomantis_ posted on the internet is rather boring for me... h34r:


----------



## secuner (Mar 25, 2008)

my idolo's are doing great, but of an uncertain time tonight cause my mom wanted them gone tonight but a friends offered to look after them till i can sell them.

i understand that people have opinions and like to express them, but i did start this thread to talk about my idolo's. if people wish to start a debate on something, like the number of examples that started on this thread. then why don't someone open a thread just to that purpose


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 25, 2008)

Christian said:


> Well, I have a problem then: the stuff on _Idolomantis_ posted on the internet is rather boring for me... h34r: This thread, on the contrary, just started to get interesting  What a pity... :lol:


Well, I'm sorry to ruin the "fun",  but it would have been ruined anyway, eventually. &lt;_&lt;


----------

